# Blowing off steam - through the wand or group head?



## Vital Spark (Jul 1, 2017)

After foaming milk I would always turn the pump on, blow a bit of steam through the wand then close the steam valve and flick the steam switch off, causing a big rush of steam and then water through the group head. Once it was only water I would turn off the pump.

I'm now wondering if steam through the group head damages it or damages the solenoid valve? Is it better to keep pumping through the steam valve until it is a stream of water? I've been doing it that way recently, but it's not as convenient as putting it through the group head.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Presuming this is on a G /Classic you should let the steam flow through the brew head until water flows, this refills the boiler with water as the steam is at the top of the boiler.The gush of steam at the group head is the remaining steam escaping. This also brings the boiler temperature down to brewing temperature.

The most important thing is to refill the boiler after steaming or the top is left empty and is not good for the boiler when next switched on.

Water should be drawn through the group head when first switching on any way. Ie After steaming and before brewing.


----------



## Vital Spark (Jul 1, 2017)

Yes it's a Gaggia classic. I realize the boiler has to refill, I was just wondering if it is bad to do this by pushing the steam through the solenoid and group head (water and therefore steam exit the boiler through a pipe which is almost it the top).

What do other people do?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Vital Spark said:


> Yes it's a Gaggia classic. I realize the boiler has to refill, I was just wondering if it is bad to do this by pushing the steam through the solenoid and group head (water and therefore steam exit the boiler through a pipe which is almost it the top).
> 
> What do other people do?


After purging the wand (with the steam switch on), I tend to refill the boiler by running through the grouphed until water starts coming out.

Never considered it may damage parts rather than give them a brief stabilization cycle.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> Presuming this is on a G /Classic you should let the steam flow through the steam wand until water flows, this refills the boiler with water as the steam is at the top of the boiler.The gush of steam at the group head is the remaining steam escaping.


Won't this leave the wand full of water until it's next used?


----------



## Jezsherwood (Jun 30, 2017)

Right or wrong I flick back to head and blast the steam out with the pump until water comes through.

Hoping it pushes out the gunk with it?

I get slight steam once the machine has warmed up and I purge the head before locking in anyway


----------



## Jezsherwood (Jun 30, 2017)

The manual also says after steaming and before making espresso again to flush through the head to bring the boiler temp down so should be ok me thinks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

BaggaZee said:


> Won't this leave the wand full of water until it's next used?


You are correct, but it is better to ensure the boiler is filled after steaming if you are not brewing further coffee's. as many people do not refill via the brew head.


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Vital Spark said:


> Yes it's a Gaggia classic. I realize the boiler has to refill, I was just wondering if it is bad to do this by pushing the steam through the solenoid and group head (water and therefore steam exit the boiler through a pipe which is almost it the top).
> 
> What do other people do?


I think the only thing different I do from your op, is after steaming, close steam knob, flick steam switch off. Then switch switch the brew switch on to purge steam from the boiler. It usually flows for a second or two, water stops flowing momentarily then carries on flowing. At that point I switch off.

It seems you turn the brew switch on (with steam switch and then close the steam knob. Which is pumping pressure into a closed system(?)

That might cause strain to the pump maybe?


----------

